# No ESP Button?? How to turn off? (picture inside)



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

2000 a6 2.7t automatic. 
how do i turn the ESP off the button isnt on the dash...


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

nvm everybody im stupid 
i didnt realize that some earlier model years didnt even have the esp option so i have no need to worry about it. 
hope this thread answers some other dumb asses question in the future lol


----------

